
Women Who Code Unveils New Job Board - alainapercival
https://www.womenwhocode.com/jobs
======
alainapercival
WWCode is a 501c3 non-profit supporting over 50,000 women in technical
careers. We just announced the beta launch of our Job Board.

We have taken a lot of learnings from posting jobs in our weekly newsletter,
the CODE Review. Our goal is to create an experience that is catered to the
way that our members actually look for jobs, while also eliminating some of
the issues that traditionally cause women to avoid applying for a position,
even when they are qualified.

This feature is in beta and we welcome feedback.

------
jlehman
Looks great! Love the benefits icons.

